# 18" Tomy curves



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I got a bunch of these in the mail yesterday,and they are OUTSTANDING.These babies will really make a big dif in the track I am building.

Picked these up from Jays Race Place:

http://www.jaysraceplace.com/

Probably one of the fastest transactions I have done on the net.And freindly emails too,which is always a big plus.
Check him out,he's A-OK bu me!!!

 Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep, Jay is an outstanding guy! I have made purchases from him many times over the last few years and he has always been A+. "Well, Joe, since you have 200.00 here on your list, How does 15% off the bill sound to you?" 
That Jay, yep, outstanding.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I can second that motion. I bought 8 of those 18 inchers, as well as the corresponding 15's from Jay's ebay store and I love em. Topnotch stuff and he was awesome to deal with and fast.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree. Have been dealing with jay for three plus years and can't beat their service and responsivness. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Jay is an ok guy, bought some 6" tyco curves off him on ebay year or so ago, the lot ended up missing one(had 1 9" 1/8th), he ended up sending them to me for free, He knows how to keep his customers happy


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Just got 16 straight pieces from him for a really good price. Was my first time dealing with him and it certainly won't be my last!


----------

